# Vostok-Europe Gaz 14 Limousine



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the photo's of my new Vostok-Europe Gaz 14 Limousine.
I received it yesterday, and am absolutely in love with it!









































































And two photo's where I am wearing it


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it. I'd like it even more if it was a super-compressor(ish) diver with internal bezel. It does look like it a bit. What's the size of this one?


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

diaboliq said:


> I like it. I'd like it even more if it was a super-compressor(ish) diver with internal bezel. It does look like it a bit. What's the size of this one?


The case (exluding crowns) is 43mm.

The great part is, the second hour ring can be turned by the upper crown, and it just looks great when it turns under the glass


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

And price-wise?


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

It goes for 230 euro on http://www.vostok-watches.com


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

and a wristshot:


----------



## Tim7 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Very Clean Dial!*

It has a very clean and refined look. Nice pics by the way. Enjoy it!

Tim


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

3Hand, GMTs are my FAVORITE watches...very cool!


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got one too, great watch!

Do you mind if I throw in a picture of the blue version?


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Domi!
What's the strap you have on it? Since I am looking for a new strap, just to make it a bit more 'different'


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

mickb said:


> Nice Domi!
> What's the strap you have on it? Since I am looking for a new strap, just to make it a bit more 'different'


That would be a Hirsch 'Liberty' strap, which you can see here (though many other shops carry them too): http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1333/.f
It isn't completely even in colour and has slight deviation along its length which adds interest.

I'm a huge fan of the Gaz-14, as the different versions (see your vs mine) are attractive in different ways. You Gaz is sporty, but would dress up much better than mine and could even look right at home with a suit.
Mine seems more whimsical and is a watch I wear for fun on weekends or going out to a casual dinner. :-!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Great pics comrade!...congratulations;-)
greetings


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

cestommek said:


> Great pics comrade!...congratulations;-)
> greetings


thanks ^^

I will look into the straps in the future, Im in no rush


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Normally I don't care for modern Gold watches, but this one deserves an exception...

Very nice watch, I really like the GAZ 14 models :-!


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

well that looks really smart I have to say, too smart for me.
If I wore that I would feel compelled to read intellectual books and become smart, often drinking fancy wines infront of an open fireplace while smoking a pipe.....only joking it is a lovely time piece you have there I have the N1 where the bezel is on the outside for duel time. I love the Vostok Europes designs.


----------



## azerbyjam (Aug 3, 2006)

Really nice, I've been eyeing these for a while now and I think maybe this thread has tipped me into buying. One question though as I haven't bought Russian before and can't find the answer through searching, do the movements in these watches have an independently adjustable GMT hand in the same way that an ETA 2893-2 does? I'm guessing the answer will be yes as the 24 hour hand would be useless otherwise but it would be nice if someone could confirm it for me. :thanks


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

I think they are both non manually adjustable hands, thay cannot be adjusted.
On my N1 you cannot manually move the GMT hand but it acts as the 24 hour marker for AM and PM for example, so at 10pm the GMT hand will point at the 22.
Just find the hour of the country that you wish to keep track of and set the outer bezel or inner bezel on the Limousine to the GMT hand and then it just acts as the hour hand for that country and your 24 hour marker all in one.
Hope that helps.


----------



## azerbyjam (Aug 3, 2006)

ndburley said:


> I think they are both non manually adjustable hands, thay cannot be adjusted.
> On my N1 you cannot manually move the GMT hand but it acts as the 24 hour marker for AM and PM for example, so at 10pm the GMT hand will point at the 22.
> Just find the hour of the country that you wish to keep track of and set the outer bezel or inner bezel on the Limousine to the GMT hand and then it just acts as the hour hand for that country and your 24 hour marker all in one.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the reply.

Not quite what I thought but at least it clarifies things.|>


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

I would still recommend one though, it does the job and they look good.
Dont't give up on the idea of owning one just yet, any questions give me a shout.
Not sure if I phrased it well but the GMT hand moves full circle every 24 hours just like a Raketa 24 watch.


----------



## azerbyjam (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for your input, not in the least put off I still love the look of this. One more question if you don't mind indulging me, what is the beat rate of this one?


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

19800VPH I think all Vostok movements are.
Poljots are between 18000vph and 21600vph, you find that mainly the Alarm watches are 18000vph on the poljots.

The movement details are on this page

http://www.vostok-watches.com/movements-russian-watches.html

www.russianwatch.co.uk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

ndburley said:


> I would still recommend one though, it does the job and they look good.
> Dont't give up on the idea of owning one just yet, any questions give me a shout.
> Not sure if I phrased it well but the GMT hand moves full circle every 24 hours just like a Raketa 24 watch.


so by default how many hours apart is the GMT hand from the hour hand? since looking @ domi's picture it looks like your GMT hand is way farther out then his? how's that possible is you cannot set the GMT hands?


----------



## Melnyk (Jun 24, 2009)

arlee said:


> so by default how many hours apart is the GMT hand from the hour hand? since looking @ domi's picture it looks like your GMT hand is way farther out then his? how's that possible is you cannot set the GMT hands?


 the gmt is a 24 hour while the regular hour hand is 12 hour. you set the alt time zone by rotating the bezel.


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

The gmt hand moves around and acts as the 24 hour hand, once around the dial every 24 hours, if its poining to 9 your main hands are saying 9 o'clock, if you set the time to 10 o'clock at night the 24 hour hand will be on the 22. It reflects the AM, PM time. It is not just a randomly set hand.
Hope that helps. :-!


----------



## the rabbit and the turtle (Jul 18, 2009)

hello friends, and sorry to use this thread, but i just want to show
my new Gaz 14 too b-) i bought it from Germany for 237 euros, and
i love it, the strap i just changed for a brown one.


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice!! :-!


----------



## Xavcig (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi! I am planing on buying a Vostok europe gaz 14 as well, but something is not clear to me: is the crown one of the type of crowns that you have to screw and unscrew, or is it just a "push in and push" ou type? Many thanks in advance !


----------



## ferroburak (Nov 28, 2009)

domi said:


>


This one is very nice imho.


----------



## Monaco 24 (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a very beautiful watch. :-!

I think I'm going to order one in a couple of weeks time. Thanks for brilliant pictures, both to *mickb* and *domi*. |>

_me_


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Now I want one, or two!!! That white/Blue version is SICK! & I'll bet the all white looks very large for it's measurements. 
Enjoy,
kev


----------



## Timglas (Mar 25, 2010)

Just found out about this watch and Vostok-Europe in general and I just have to say, after a month or so of intense hunting, I think I've found my grail! I absolutely love this watch!

Never heard of Vostok-Europe before though, so if anyone could give me an input on their opinion of the company itself and the quality of their watches that would be great. 

Also, being a bit nerdy about movements, how does their in-house(?) one perform?

Thanks in advance


----------



## grgmini (Mar 16, 2010)

These look like fantastic watches. I have been aware of the Russian brand but not the European spin-off, and saw the blue version in "year of watches" magazine I was reading this morning. I fell in love immediately and began searching for more pictures. I should of looked here first, but a google search brought me here anyway. Congrats to the OP on a beautiful birthday present and to the others who have posted pictures, thanks. This will be my next watch purchase. 
btw, I love the way it looks on the Hirsch strap.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the G-14, especially the Dual-Time (the only one with the 'proper' VE 26xx Russian movement).

This is the model with the rotating inner bezel.

+1 on the blue version...on my wish list.
+1 on the replacement strap. Goes for most Russian watches.

Posted a few times lately, but here's my G-14 Dual-Time with carbon and rally Hirsch straps...gets a lot of attention for a sub-$500 timepiece:


----------



## Senignol (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently bought the darker dial with rose gold case. I am deeply in love but my straying eye is lusting after the others nonetheless.


----------



## Konstantin XI (Jan 26, 2011)

ferroburak said:


> This one is very nice imho.


 Its very nice in blue version. Great choice.


----------



## Konstantin XI (Jan 26, 2011)

Great, i just love russian watches!!!


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently bought the darker dial with rose gold case. I am deeply in love but my straying eye is lusting after the others nonetheless.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys,
I would like to show you my _limousine_


----------

